# Live update Tuesday



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Got one 8am 14 in maybe. Sandflea and fishbites also several hardtails,bluefish they were taking the shrimp


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

is he on ice? I plan on heading out this afternoon, hows the water look?


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Not bad. Fog early. 2 blue small blue fish


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Keep the reports coming I am fishing vicariously through you!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well since you quit typing, I'm just going to assume that you're killing them. Good luck !


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

tourist ran me off around 10am, just the 1 today and hardtails, I will send them your way


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

He sure was good eatin


----------



## DuneGoon (Apr 21, 2016)

What is wit the wubba hammers, I guess I need to get one so I don't look so much like a tourist.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

DuneGoon said:


> What is wit the wubba hammers, I guess I need to get one so I don't look so much like a tourist.


I use one to bang the tubes into the sand to hold my surf rods.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

me 2


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Me three!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

DuneGoon said:


> What is wit the wubba hammers, I guess I need to get one so I don't look so much like a tourist.


The rubber mallet thing started as a joke to mess with Destinartist . He posted a picture with some bleeding pomps, later on when he posted some other pomps he included the mallet for a size reference. Well it kinda took off from there. From the pompano being so thick over in Destin that you could just wade out and pick the one's that you wanted and whack'em in the head with it. .. to the mallet has mystical or magical powers that could just about guarantee a limit of pomps. My sand spikes don't require a mallet, they have foot pegs in which to push them in with. But I took one with me for a photo op. I killed them that day, I think I caught 11 total, I even had a double on the same rig. The last 2 trips I didn't take the mallet with me. Yesterday I only caught 3 and today I caught none. So...the mallets going with me tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

You gonna paint the handle yellow?


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> The rubber mallet thing started as a joke to mess with Destinartist . He posted a picture with some bleeding pomps, later on when he posted some other pomps he included the mallet for a size reference. Well it kinda took off from there. From the pompano being so thick over in Destin that you could just wade out and pick the one's that you wanted and whack'em in the head with it. .. to the mallet has mystical or magical powers that could just about guarantee a limit of pomps. My sand spikes don't require a mallet, they have foot pegs in which to push them in with. But I took one with me for a photo op. I killed them that day, I think I caught 11 total, I even had a double on the same rig. *The last 2 trips I didn't take the mallet with me. Yesterday I only caught 3 and today I caught none. So...the mallets going with me tomorrow*. Lol


That's my boy! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeller is it ! The secret revealed !

Where's the paint ?



Good job DA.


----------



## DuneGoon (Apr 21, 2016)

I see well dat would probably tear off the little wubba lip on my tubes


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

eh, if you smack it right in the hole you aint gotta worry about it tearing the lip up.


----------

